# Carbon Fiber Components????



## ROGER79 (Dec 29, 2005)

Who makes CF chainrings and Cogs???
...and do they have a website???

Thanks!!!


----------



## forcefed (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi-Tech carries some CF chainrings and cogs. 

http://hi-techbikes.com/page.cfm?pageID=76


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

ROGER79 said:


> Who makes CF chainrings and Cogs???
> ...and do they have a website???
> 
> Thanks!!!


Fyber-Light and Carbon Ti.

Let me know if I can help: http://sales.light-bikes.com


----------

